# yayık altı suyu / yayık ayranı



## Riveritos

Hello,
Could anybody tell me what's the difference between   _yayık altı suyu_   and _yayık ayranı_?
Which one is the correct translation for buttermilk?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shiningstar

Hi

According to what I read about both, the _yayık altı suyu _is a byproduct or residual water obtained during the process of milk to make butter and therefore it's the correct translation for buttermilk.

_yayık ayranı,_ on the other hand, is the product that is made by a specific process of yoghurt. The main difference between two is that the first one is obtained during the process of MILK and the latter is obtained by processing the YOGHURT.

I hope it helps


----------



## Riveritos

Your explanation has been more than helpful.
Thank you so much.


----------



## TekYelken

shiningstar said:


> Hi
> 
> According to what I read about both, the _yayık altı suyu _is a byproduct or residual water obtained during the process of milk to make butter and therefore it's the correct translation for buttermilk.
> 
> _yayık ayranı,_ on the other hand, is the product that is made by a specific process of yoghurt. The main difference between two is that the first one is obtained during the process of MILK and the latter is obtained by processing the YOGHURT.


 

Well shiningstar, if we try to get definition of terms in this way we would expect a _*ladybird*_ to be a type of bird, but it's not. It's a bug. English can sometimes become funny. 

Both Zargan and Sesli Sözlük give _*buttermilk* as_ a synonym for *ayran *(or yayık ayranı).


http://www.zargan.com/sozluk.asp?Sozcuk=buttermilk

http://www.seslisozluk.com/?word=buttermilk

Regards,


----------



## shiningstar

That's good for you Tek Yelken but if you had taken some time and done some proper research on "buttermilk" and "ayran", say, by reading researches of food processing and the articles on making butter and ayran both, you would've known "buttermilk" is actually a residual water of milk while it's been processing to obtain butter. As to yayık ayranı,it is, by definition,a product of yoghurt by a specific device, rocking the water mixed yoghurt back and forward to obtain "_yayık ayranı"_.

Let's be careful when providing information, we can't rely on dictionaries only and in fact, being a person who has seen many errors in dictionaries, I don't trust them.

Edit: here is English definition of Buttermilk
_The sour liquid that remains after the butterfat has been removed from whole milk or cream by churning._


----------



## TekYelken

Nay, Sir. Never have I dreamt that I could compete with the extent of your wit.  One only needs to read your post to see that. 

There is, however, still the fact that *Ayran* is being called *Buttermilk* by the English. So what are you going to do about it? 

*In language learning you don't ask why, you ask how.*

Regards,

P.S. Though I don't like starting trivial debates, I can't see why I
shouldn't continue a healthy discussion as long as it helps getting
to the core of the matter.


----------



## shiningstar

This is a description of buttermilk. Take a look at it and if you find anything similar to the definition of "ayran" *in the sense we know* then I can happily agree with you. As to English definition which seems more adequate to label a product, *tastes as "ayran*" but in fact obtained from MILK, as "buttermilk" but then that doesn't make "ayran", which is obtained by mixing water with yoghurt, "buttermilk". They are totally and completely different. The similarity between them is just their tastes, one being processed from milk under certain conditions (temperature and pressure for example) and the other can be obtained by just adding water to the YOGHURT, in some places they have specific devices called "yayık" to make incredibly delicious "ayran" and takes hours to find the right mixture to give that taste. Can you say that the two are same. Definitely NOT.

And this is about "yayık altı suyu" from a research conducted in Turkey


----------



## TekYelken

http://www.wordreference.com/entr/buttermilk

The confusion in the definition provided by Wordreference, may be due to the fact that butter can be made from both yogourt and milk.

http://www.bahcesel.com/forumsel/et-ve-sut-urunleri-isleme-teknolojileri/20538-tereyagi-yapimi/

In both cases the leftover is called buttermilk I think.

Regards,


----------



## shiningstar

TekYelken said:


> In both cases the leftover is called buttermilk I think.
> 
> Regards,


 
I have no objection to this statement


----------



## chrysalid

Merhaba,

Info from a technical source;

"Yayık altı suyu" in PRODTR, the industrial product classification used by Turkish Statistical Institue, corresponds to buttermilk in PRODCOM of Eurostat.

Selamlar


----------



## latest star

Merhaba


New technical knowledge ;


"Yayık altı suyu" in churning machine settings used to make a wide variety of brands being sold churn machines.

http://www.netvitrinim.com/Yayik-Makinasi


----------



## Melaike

shiningstar said:


> According to what I read about both, the _yayık altı suyu _is a byproduct or *residual water obtained during the process of milk to make butter and therefore it's the correct translation for buttermilk*.



This is the actual definition of '' yayık ayranı / ayran''.Therefore ''Buttermilk'' is correct translation.  




shiningstar said:


> _*yayık ayranı,*_ on the other hand, is the product that is *made by a specific process of yoghur*t. The main difference between two is that the first one is obtained during the process of MILK and the latter is obtained by processing the YOGHURT.



I've spent my summer holidays  in a village every year in my childhood and I've never seen villagers make something like this to make ayran


----------



## drkoray

When butter is made from yogurt kaymagi through yayik technique, they both might mean same. Because you can harvest ayran by adding only salt into the water that you get after the process I mentioned above.


----------

